# Scaled-down Dragon by my 'lil girl



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's my 14 y.o. daughters first attempt at making her first board-cut.....
Big Papa's mighty proud....she chose Hrawks Dragon design, just scaled down a bit to fit her tiny grip.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very Very nice work, you should be proud.
Philly


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, that's great man !!!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Budding woodworker!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome!
 








-Restita


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that is really great! You should be very proud indeed ... though perhaps not as proud as she should be!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Proud I am indeed, she's a great kid.....just 14 and she's currently training for her 3rd Dan (3rd degree) in Kenpo.
If the boys think that they only have to worry about Big Papa, man are they sorely mistaken....LOL


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Very Nice...


----------

